# Culling on IPad Pro help!!



## carlglancey (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi Everybody,

So I’m new to using Lightroom on iPad and it’s so far not been the easiest transition.

My plan was for the following 
I’m a wedding photographer and want the ability to view and cull my images imported from an external SSD drive. My idea was that I could then delete the rejected photos from the hard drive which I can’t seem to do. I would then take that SSD drive with the cull that I’ve done, import it into Lightroom Classic on my IMac where I do the majority of my edits. Then I would have the option of working on them on my iPad when I’m away once I’ve synced.

It sounds really simple yet is not proving to be.

Anybody have the same workflow or can help in any way?

Carl


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2021)

I find it easiest to use Lightroom on my iPadPro as a front end to Lightroom Classic. The images get imported into Lightroom from the iPad to the cloud, sync from the cloud to my master catalog in Lightroom Classic. I don’t try to delete images in Lightroom on the iPadPro just mark them as rejected. I can delete rejected images in Lightroom Classic and this propagates back to the cloud and thence to Lightroom on the iPad. 

Any work including early edits and culling can be done on the iPadPro and flows back to Lightroom Classic. I can finish image always on the “big” computer running my master Lightroom Classic catalog.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Clulow (Sep 6, 2021)

If I were you I'd steer well clear from importing via mobile devices. I've found plenty of times that you can find yourself with a syncing loop that never ends where you'll either end up binning off your mobile installation or worst. I think the integration between classic and mobile/cc etc is half baked.

In principle it should work and sometimes does but given you're working with client wedding images you'd be best to import the entire thing into a holding space on classic, sync the smart previews and cull that way on your iPad again echoing above with reject flags.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2021)

Jay Clulow said:


> If I were you I'd steer well clear from importing via mobile devices. I've found plenty of times that you can find yourself with a syncing loop that never ends where you'll either end up binning off your mobile installation or worst. I think the integration between classic and mobile/cc etc is half baked.


While I agree the Sync process between the cloud and Classic was arrested in early development.  I don't think it is half baked.   I have never really had any difficulty with the process.  And it is especially important to understand the sync process and what gets sync'd and what does not.  I think it is the lack of understanding that causes most users problems with synching. 

I leave my desktop running Lightroom Classic 24X7 and if I have a good internet connection Images that I import via my iPad Pro to the cloud are usually  waiting at home on my master catalog by the time I return.  If I don't have a good internet connection in the field,  my iPadPro uploads to the cloud within minutes of returning to my home network.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Sep 6, 2021)

clee01l said:


> While I agree the Sync process between the cloud and Classic was arrested in early development.  I don't think it is half baked.   I have never really had any difficulty with the process.  And it is especially important to understand the sync process and what gets sync'd and what does not.  I think it is the lack of understanding that causes most users problems with synching.
> 
> I leave my desktop running Lightroom Classic 24X7 and if I have a good internet connection Images that I import via my iPad Pro to the cloud are usually  waiting at home on my master catalog by the time I return.  If I don't have a good internet connection in the field,  my iPadPro uploads to the cloud within minutes of returning to my home network.


I agree that people don't understand the tech behind it but it doesn't mean the system won't cock its self up. 
My setup sounds similar to yours. Classic with a robust fast connection constantly on in live mode. Unfortunatenly I've found a few times this can mess up and my mobile devices are constantly in upload/syncing mode. I've found this is mostly the case when you utilise the store locally option one certain collections.  

My comment regarding it being half baked mostly is directed at the lack of collection sets being produced. Try and organise a library in both Classic and CC at the same time and you'll see the frustrations.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2021)

Jay Clulow said:


> My comment regarding it being half baked mostly is directed at the lack of collection sets being produced. Try and organise a library in both Classic and CC at the same time and you'll see the frustrations.


This is what I implied when I said "arrested in early development".    If you understand that Lightroom and Lightroom Classic are two different applications, you don't need to be frustrated when they don't behave the same way.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Sep 6, 2021)

I understand fully that they are both different applications. I didn't build the ability for both to talk to each other,  Adobe did. So on some basis Adobe want it to work between them both and should continue to develop it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 6, 2021)

Jay Clulow said:


> So on some basis Adobe want it to work between them both and should continue to develop it.


It's been 4 years since Adobe said there would be no further sync development to Classic.  They've been true to that ever since, and I for one have stopped hoping/expecting they they will change their mind.....if it ever happens it would be a pleasant surprise, but I've long since gotten over the initial frustration.


----------

